# 16 Jahre KoederWahnsinn.de ( 16 Rabatt )



## Koederwahnsinn (3. März 2022)

*

Weil wir genau 16 Jahre alt geworden sind, haben wir eine Rabattaktion von

16%** ab heute (Donnerstag) bis Sonntag (03.03.-06.03.2022) für euch.
Der Rabattcode lautet:*


*16JKW2022*


*(ab 25 Euro Warenwert)*

*(diesen einfach bei "Gutschein einlösen" eingeben)*​
*Auf komplett alle Artikel, die im Shopsystem bestellbar sind, auch auf schon reduzierte Ware!*


*https://www.koederwahnsinn.de/*


*Die 16% Rabatt gibt es auch in unserem Ladengeschäft ab heute 03.03 bis Samstag 05.03.2022 auf

alle Artikel die vorrätig sind .( ausgenommen Angelkarten )

(ab 25 Euro Warenwert)

Für alle Ruten im Laden gilt 20% Rabatt*
*
Wir haben daher am kommenden Samstag von 10-14 Uhr geöffnet*

*Mo. Di. Do. Fr. 10-18.00 Uhr*​ *Mi.10-12 Uhr Sa 10-14 Uhr

Alle Info`s zum Angelladen *
​ *Alle Sonderangebote*


*Wir haben wieder Nachschub bekommen von Fiiish.



O.S.P. haben wir auch wieder eine Menge reinbekommen !*



*Viele Köder von reins sind auch wieder lieferbar!*




*Im Abverkauf **der  Yolo Curly Shad*




*und der Yolo Pike Shad*






*Cas**taic Jerky J sind komplett im Abverkauf






Nachschub von unseren Westin Sonderfarben





Ganz neu der SpinMad Pro Spinner 11g*






Eine schöne hoffentlich fischreiche Woche ;-)​
Impressum​

*Koederwahnsinn.de

Adresse und Kontakt

Plauener Str. 163 - 165, GSG Hof, Haus B

13053 Berlin
info@koederwahnsinn.de

Tel. 030 609 22 666  !!! Mo,Di,Do,Fr. 11-17.00 Uhr Mi. 10-12 Uhr

Öffnungzeiten Ladengeschäft  Mo, Do , Fr, 10-18.00 Uhr , Di 10-18 Uhr , Mi 10-12 Uhr,Sa. 10-12.30 Uhr nur der 1. und 2 Samstag im Monat*


----------

